# Help with DLNA



## frings (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, I need abit of help in realising this idea.

I have a 42" LED LG TV (model here). I also have a 2TB network drive which I currently use to watch movies on my PS3 via DLNA.
But my PS3 isn't connected to the LG TV and that is the TV that I want to watch movies from - its our main TV in the living room - where all games consoles are banished from :upset:

I found this LG adapter which connect to the TV via USB. And it says connects DLNA. Does this mean when I connect it to my TV I can access my network drive and watch the movies I have on it?

I would just buy it and try it out but I don't want the hassle of taking it back if it doesn't do what I need it to.

Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

That adapter just connects your TV to your wireless network. The TV needs to have the firmware and codec to access and play the files that are accessed on the network. I am not familiar with your TV to say if it can or not for sure but I doubt it. I have a Samsung DLNA TV and it can play media from a network but it requires that software be installed on a PC to serve the media to the TV, which has a codec built in to play certain medias.

If your TV doesn't have the functionality then you need an add on box like your PS3 or some other media player box.


----------



## frings (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I have been looking into DLNA players but I can't buy one until I know how they are connected.

I have broadband. To the hub is connected my network drive with all my media on it. This is connected via an ethernet cable straight into the hub. I want to stream this media to my TV, which is in another room at the other side of the house, so wirelessly. I could connect my network drive straight to my TV if it was next to the phone socket but it isn't. All the DLNA players I have looked at mention ethernet connection and/or their functionality as a network drive, i dont want another network drive - just a receiver, which i can connect to my TV to pick up my other network drive.

Can someone provide me with a link to such a product? Just so I know I'm not going to buy the wrong thing again. I can just imagine unpacking it and instruction #1 will be: Now, connect the receiver to your broadband hub and then to your TV. And i will be like RGRYHW$%TQGHUYYHW%^YHUW%YHWW^TGYW$TGYW$HW!!!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance, I'm not very technical :smile:


----------

